
Traf-O-Data - siteshwar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traf-O-Data
======
PaulHoule
"Even though Traf-O-Data wasn't a roaring success, it was seminal in preparing
us to make Microsoft's first product a couple of years later. We taught
ourselves to simulate how microprocessors work using DEC computers, so we
could develop software even before our machine was built."

\-- Paul Alan

